

Imaginary meal tricks the body into losing weight - WhitneyLand
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2015-01-effective-diet-pill-imaginary-meal.html

======
WhitneyLand
Trusted reports of "new diet research" because the original results were
published in Nature Medicine. If you have access to their paywall then full
article is here:
[http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nm.3760....](http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nm.3760.html)

